# Remote Controlled Heaters



## Freddie (Aug 11, 2008)

Do they have heater units that come with a remote control? I've never seen one, although I am almost positive they have such a thing. Anyways- I would like to have one. I was wondering how far away the remotes work from? Does anybody know a little about this topic? Would be cool if you could start it up from down the street or so.


----------



## Animal (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea, I think so. I have heard of guys with computer systems starting their entire house. Just call and tell your computer to turn on the lights.
Check at a local electrical supply store or maby even a plumbing supply house. They usually know more than the home creep show and can show all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Juda (Aug 15, 2008)

Yep, I've heard of those smart houses too. One word: EXPENSIVE!


----------



## jams001 (Nov 13, 2008)

Remote Controlled Heaters this is great topic interesting to read thanks for that kind of topic you have shared to us


----------

